

Show HN: chat without contact information - pamihood

Mobile group chat today is centralized. Most mobile chat apps rely on a central admin to add each person to their address book and then to select contacts to form a group chat. Additionally, if you want to add someone to the chat, you need to pass their contact information on to the admin. So there is an underlying dependence on digital contact information.<p>The other problem with group chat today is that over time group chats can veer off topic. Group chats can become static never-ending threads, like one long email chain, instead of being topical and then just going away.<p>What if you could group chat without the exchange of contact information and without the dependence on a central admin? What if the barrier to creating group chats is reduced so that they can be created instantly? How do you get 20 people in a physical room to start chatting instantly, and, by extension, friends who later might want to join the chat?<p>This is why we built ChatTag (available on the App Store or check us out at chattag.com). Feedback would be awesome.
======
chattag
Hey guys, I am the co-founder of ChatTag. We would appreciate any feedback.

